# IHC Carnival Kits - Gears?



## heidivee (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi,
I know the kits don't come with the motor, but do they come with all the gears that the motor would need to run the ride?

Thanks,
I wanted to know before I invested any money in them.


----------



## Geno the Viking (Feb 29, 2012)

I can't believe no one has replied to this. Some kits come with the motor and it is listed on the box. All kits seem to come with the gears and one has to buy the motor separate.


----------

